# NT's, what helps you open up emotionally ?



## Du Toit (Mar 2, 2014)

It's getting harder and harder for me to open up emotionally. It's always been hard but at least i could write some fragments of poems/lyrics or just texts - but now, every time I have any little grip on my feelings and have aspiration to write, my mind locks back up ASAP.


----------



## Xavier (Sep 19, 2010)

a lasting feeling of safety


----------



## Ryo (Nov 12, 2011)

A crowbar. Or maybe a rock drill.


----------



## moonlight_echo (May 15, 2011)

Napp said:


> It's getting harder and harder for me to open up emotionally. It's always been hard but at least i could write some fragments of poems/lyrics or just texts - but now, every time I have any little grip on my feelings and have aspiration to write, my mind locks back up ASAP.


Music.

Certain movies (and usually the music involved).


----------



## kokomarro (Jan 16, 2014)

You could listen to a classical symphony and just try to imagine a story from the "motion" of the music. I get in these ruts, too. It's an awful feeling isn't it? I usually prefer Beethoven (namely symphonies 3 and 9), Chopin, and Debussy; basically Romanticist composers known for emotional music can illicit a response from me if I just sit, listen, and imagine.


----------



## Du Toit (Mar 2, 2014)

Ryo said:


> A crowbar. Or maybe a rock drill.


Huh wat ???


----------



## kokomarro (Jan 16, 2014)

You said "to open up," Ryo gave you solutions to open up. XD


----------



## Du Toit (Mar 2, 2014)

kokomarro said:


> You could listen to a classical symphony and just try to imagine a story from the "motion" of the music. I get in these ruts, too. It's an awful feeling isn't it? I usually prefer Beethoven (namely symphonies 3 and 9), Chopin, and Debussy; basically Romanticist composers known for emotional music can illicit a response from me if I just sit, listen, and imagine.


I'll try this, thanks.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Rock or metal music; nature scenes (being a part of one, mostly - looking at pics doesn't really do it for me); dark comedy, well-done films (genres like drama) esp. if I can relate to them personally; a lot of things most people would probably be offended by or think was a bit much.. the last one is an issue for me sometimes. Bit of a self-society conflict there.


Listening to Alan Watts lectures helped me get through a bit of an existential crisis I was having.

There are certain people that I am more naturally inclined to open up to emotionally, but I haven't entirely pinpointed what 'type' of person this might be.


----------



## Utopeckar (Mar 4, 2014)

moonlight_echo said:


> Music.
> 
> Certain movies (and usually the music involved).


This x1000

Being in grand places....beautiful places.


----------



## Ryo (Nov 12, 2011)

Napp said:


> Huh wat ???


Preferably applied to the face.


----------



## blood roots (Oct 29, 2013)

music
psilocybin


----------



## Elistra (Apr 6, 2013)

I could tell you, but then I'd have to kill you because you'd know too much. :wink:


----------



## Bahburah (Jul 25, 2013)

I've never had a hard time opening up to myself, it's other people I have a problem with.

Maybe your expecting to much from yourself and not liking what your seeing and that's making you discouraged? 
If your expressing yourself creatively you will find that when you follow the truth it opens up more truth, so if your trying to express yourself just express yourself without judging and it will fall in place. 

If your having problems with loosing thoughts then it sounds like when you have them you should get them all out first, and then try to piece them together and make something with them afterwards.

Just got to find out a personal system that works with your creativity.


----------



## Du Toit (Mar 2, 2014)

Ryo said:


> Preferably applied to the face.


Those are some very odd make-up brushes there, dude.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

I grew up.


----------



## Scelerat (Oct 21, 2012)

Me: "Jesus, how drunk was I last night?
My brother: "You told me you loved me"


----------



## 80047 (Mar 21, 2014)

ENFPs? haha 

They seem to always answer when you ask them bluntly. Just most NFs I know try to beat around the bush or don't ask emotional questions at all because they're scared to hurt the other person. I usually assume NTs can take it so I just ask about their past relationships, if they have been hurt by their ex, their opinoin on love and casual sex and stuff lol I know it's considered a taboo but I'm too curious to care (with NTs. With NFs I hold back a bit)


----------



## Du Toit (Mar 2, 2014)

Scruffy said:


> I grew up.


Meaning ?



Scelerat said:


> Me: "Jesus, how drunk was I last night?
> My brother: "You told me you loved me"


Hahaha



invinoveritas said:


> ENFPs? haha
> 
> They seem to always answer when you ask them bluntly. Just most NFs I know try to beat around the bush or don't ask emotional questions at all because they're scared to hurt the other person. I usually assume NTs can take it so I just ask about their past relationships, if they have been hurt by their ex, their opinoin on love and casual sex and stuff lol I know it's considered a taboo but I'm too curious to care (with NTs. With NFs I hold back a bit).


Depends though. I mean, I don't like it when someone forcefully prey on my personal life. That's just one way to make me distance myself from you. But if you're willing to apprehend the matter with time, sure I'll be happy to open-up to someone who's able to help me.


----------



## Euclid (Mar 20, 2014)

invinoveritas said:


> ENFPs? haha


Yep, they seem to always know how to press all the right buttons, presumably also INFPs.


----------



## Zone (Mar 1, 2014)

If being emotionally intimate with you seems beneficial to me, then I have no problem opening up.


----------



## ChaosEqualsFun (May 19, 2012)

Warm blankets, hot beverages and cuddling.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

Napp said:


> Meaning ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One eventually learns that blocking emotions/pretending to be a robot is only a half-life. A point where vulnerability isn't really a problem and you're able to let others in. Life will be much better.


----------



## Du Toit (Mar 2, 2014)

Scruffy said:


> One eventually learns that blocking emotions/pretending to be a robot is only a half-life. A point where vulnerability isn't really a problem and you're able to let others in. Life will be much better.


If only it was that easy. Being aware of this is one thing, turning things around is another.


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

I find the easiest way for me to open up about my emotions is to try to look at my feelings as if I'm an outsider looking in. It's weird, but that's how I best do it. It just comes naturally that way for me.


----------



## Hidden from Sight (Jan 3, 2014)

A hammer and icepick have the best effect, but freewriting also helps.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Alcohol.

Stress.

And movies.


----------



## DB Cooper (Jun 16, 2012)

Trust

Being understood

Being accepted


----------



## defectivebrain (Mar 22, 2014)

Trust. But being an INTP I don't really trust anyone, and a budding trust is easily and irreversibly shattered.

So I don't really trust anyone other than my immediate family and even then they don't know just how fucked up my thoughts are.


----------



## ENTP_Guy (Nov 5, 2013)

MDMA tends to open me up XD


----------



## Brodir (Oct 31, 2013)

Alcohol, powerful music and gunfire/conflict (it used to just be loud noises).

Alcohol loosens me up a bit of course. 
Some music, depending on the circumstances can be very powerful.
When there's a lot of gunfire/combat noise (like at a military show or something, i've never been involved in combat myself) i find that brings a lot of really strong emotions, makes you feel really pumped up and supercharged. When i was a kid i didn't used to like any loud noises at all, like trains or loud bangs and things - would cover my ears and such, i think it might be a continuation of that.


----------



## Kitty.diane (May 12, 2014)

ninjahitsawall said:


> There are certain people that I am more naturally inclined to open up to emotionally, but I haven't entirely pinpointed what 'type' of person this might be.


Describe these people. There are ENFPs reading. We will type them for you. Lol



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I am and have always been open in terms of matter of a fact vocalizing. I can say straight forwardly what my emotions are on a subject. I just happen to not very easily physically display it in terms of tears or bursts of smile. I will very candidly say I am sad if I am sad and can even briefly account why. I just don't get sentimental usually. And if I do I play it off with some sarcasm mocking it.

I find I am open when I feel I am around authentic ears, which is rare, so what gets me to open up is usually just genuine reception not generic.

Or the internet is always a good place just to vent my hysteria.


----------



## Dr. J (May 11, 2014)

Pain.


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

..


----------



## cannamella (Mar 25, 2014)

Late night talk. It's like a competition controlling emotions between people. This can be helpful as well as dangerous during the letting guard down process depending on the people I talk to.


----------



## Protagoras (Sep 12, 2010)

I already am emotionally opened up most of the time, or at least I am if by 'emotionally opened up' we mean something like 'emotionally approachable' or 'emotionally communicative'. I was not always like that though, but I have been emotionally open for some time now. Regardless, I do notice that I tend to close myself off again when I get the feeling either that I am not being taken seriously or that I am being undervalued/taken for granted. So, in those cases people will need to take me more seriously in order for me to be more emotionally open with them, I guess. Other than that, I think there is no real method to getting me to emotionally open up.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I tend to do most of the crying when I'm alone that would be a good time.


----------



## diamond_mouth (May 17, 2014)

things I can do: listen to music, drink wine
things others can do to help: show their trust, tell me their deepest darkest secrets, give me their right arm etc.


----------



## Persephone (Nov 14, 2009)

Powerful music and evocative fiction. If I see my greatest struggles in a well written fictional character I just break... Which is why I'm so unhealthily attached to some fiction. Like Hamlet.



ninjahitsawall said:


> Rock or metal music; nature scenes (being a part of one, mostly - looking at pics doesn't really do it for me); dark comedy, well-done films (genres like drama) esp. if I can relate to them personally; a lot of things most people would probably be offended by or think was a bit much.. the last one is an issue for me sometimes. Bit of a self-society conflict there.
> 
> 
> Listening to Alan Watts lectures helped me get through a bit of an existential crisis I was having.
> ...


They tend to be INFPs and INFJs... If they know the right buttons to press. Otherwise, no.


----------

